# [Boot Animation] Carbon Series



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a my latest boot animation
I'm glad I helped this dev, he is a really nice kid

Hope you like it, this is the video of the PNG sequence





Files can be found *here*

Animation is also available as a Live Wallpaper in my apk *here*


----------



## kijp15 (Jul 28, 2011)

This bootanimation is sick!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks


"kijp15 said:


> This bootanimation is sick!


----------



## kijp15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Can you make a green one? Please!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

sure i can
but you should ask to the dev first, it is his rom and his boot
let me know



kijp15 said:


> Can you make a green one? Please!


----------



## kijp15 (Jul 28, 2011)

rascarlo said:


> sure i can
> but you should ask to the dev first, it is his rom and his boot
> let me know


Oh, okay. Sorry about that. I'll try to get his approval and I'll let you know when.


----------



## kijp15 (Jul 28, 2011)

So I talked to Jon and lets not push forward on the bootanimation I requested for. Hope I didn't offend you guys in any way. But again, thank you for both of your times.

God Bless


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok. That's why I asked you to talk with him first. I guessed he wanted to keep it like that.
Thank you



"kijp15 said:


> So I talked to Jon and lets not push forward on the bootanimation I requested for. Hope I didn't offend you guys in any way. But again, thank you for both of your times.
> 
> God Bless


----------

